# RMC Cadet Lee Burym Killed in Accident



## Big Foot (27 Nov 2005)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1832


> News Release
> RMC Cadet Dies in Accident
> 
> RMC 05.12 - November 27, 2005
> ...


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2005)

Condolences to the family.

I remember when the snow fences there used to be made of wood.  I was tobogganing there with some friends from work and one guy rammed into on and had to get a good 60 stitches.


----------



## FredDaHead (27 Nov 2005)

Condolences and prayers go to Burym's family. He was in my flight and I think on the whole it's hitting people hard.

It's sad it had to happen to him.


----------



## eliminator (28 Nov 2005)

My thoughts to the family, friends, and especially Tango flight. It's going to be a difficult time here at RMC over the coming days and weeks. Today we lost one of our own and the RMC family has been saddened by this tragic accident. 

_Blow out, you bugles over the rich dead! 
There's none of these so lonely and poor of old,
But, dying, has made us rarer gifts than gold_


----------



## Big Foot (28 Nov 2005)

Very well said, eliminator. I am very certain the entire wing shares your sentiments. RIP Mr. Burym, you will be greatly missed. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## beach_bum (28 Nov 2005)

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2005)

Rest in Peace  

Slim


----------



## Sf2 (28 Nov 2005)

Condolences to the family and friends



> Blow out, you bugles over the rich dead!
> There's none of these so lonely and poor of old,
> But, dying, has made us rarer gifts than gold



Haven't been back to SFMA in 6 yrs.....phrase on the Arch?


----------



## Big Foot (28 Nov 2005)

That it is, short final.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (28 Nov 2005)

18?  Wow, that is just tragic....

Rest in Peace. 


Matthew.


----------



## vangemeren (28 Nov 2005)

This is quite sad news. All he wanted to do was have some fun.

May you rest in peace Oct. Burym.


----------



## Big Foot (28 Nov 2005)

http://www.thewhig.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=135234&catname=Local+News&classif=News+Alert


> Cadet killed in tobogganing accident
> 
> By Ian Elliot
> Local News - Monday, November 28, 2005 @ 07:00
> ...


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings Provisions of the Copyright Act, RSC 1985


----------



## Guy. E (28 Nov 2005)

im 18...


----------



## jwsteele (28 Nov 2005)

RIP OCdt Burym...I didn't know him but he was in one of the other IAP platoons with me this summer.  By the way...off topic...the little saluting guy that everybody puts after their posts...he's saluting with the worng hand.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> ......   By the way...off topic...the little saluting guy that everybody puts after their posts...he's saluting with the worng hand.


No he's not...he's one of your DS and he has eyes in the back of his head....wright!

RIP Ocdt.


----------



## RatherBFlyin (29 Nov 2005)

I still can't believe that just like that Lee Burym is no longer with us :'(. 
I have spent many a summer on course with him, SLC 2K4 will be the most memorable.
All my love to his family and loved ones, this is a tragic loss.

Good Bye Burym, you will be greatly missed

( I know this is a left handed salute but at least it is a salute, it's the thought that counts )


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2005)

My condolences go out to his family and friends.

I gotta wonder though, what was he doing tabogganing at 05:00, in the dark?


----------



## Guy. E (29 Nov 2005)

out having a good time with his frends.
althoe be it at an odd hour..


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Nov 2005)

Thoughts to family and friends. RIP.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (30 Nov 2005)

To the family and friends condolences.


----------



## GINge! (30 Nov 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I gotta wonder though, what was he doing tabogganing at 05:00, in the dark?



Probably getting one last laugh in before the hell of 1st year exam routine. Tango always had a lot of tobogganers, shoot, we even had Flight tobboggan T-shirts back in 88. 

RIP


----------



## sasker (2 Dec 2005)

As a friend of Lee's i'd like to thank everyone on here for their condoloences.
The funeral was held today, and around 400(ish) people attended.
The service was done well, and many friends and family saw a good man put to rest today.


----------



## Clement (2 Dec 2005)

My fireteam partner... Good times, covering each other's asses from crazy Sgt's and MCpl's. Always a good man, in garrison or in the 'Nham (Farnham). Definitely gonna miss him.


----------



## pi-r-squared (3 Dec 2005)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> out having a good time with his frends.
> althoe be it at an odd hour..



Not an odd hour at all.  It happened an hour or two after the Christmas Ball.  Either you were still pumped up, or you were passed out.


----------



## sgt_mandal (3 Dec 2005)

What a waste of a perfectly good life....apparently my WO1 knew him...RIP


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> Not an odd hour at all.   It happened an hour or two after the Christmas Ball.   Either you were still pumped up, or you were passed out.



Not to bemoan his death, but your telling me the Ball ended at 03:00-04:00? Contrary to DND policy? And there were no Duty pers, contrary to the CANLANGEN issued in Sept, regarding the same?


----------



## t-rob (5 Dec 2005)

Hi,

I was on the security team for the ball.  The ball ended at 0200 and there were 15 Ocdts on duty, plus one MP and 4 Commissionaires.  I can attest that although the ball ended at 0200, the partying certainly did not.  For the Lee I knew, 0500 was not an odd hour for an 18-year-old to be having fun.  Has it been for any of us?


----------



## k_town (29 Sep 2006)

i was that one MP on duty.  My partner and I were the first two people on the scene.  We did all we could.


----------



## RatherBFlyin (29 Sep 2006)

k_town said:
			
		

> i was that one MP on duty.  My partner and I were the first two people on the scene.  We did all we could.



That is very comforting to hear, thank you


----------

